# Sewing together a new pocket ....



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Pocket carry is my preferred carry method, not exclusive, but very frequently.
First rough cut.
By using a thicker linen it adds durability, along with a lesser print. 
I'll be pocketing the glock 17 unholstered , unchambered


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, guess if you’re not going to use a stiff holster probably good to carry unchambered....just remember to lock and load if you draw.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Well, guess if you're not going to use a stiff holster probably good to carry unchambered....just remember to lock and load if you draw.


I will chamber a sa/da formated handgun.in a pocket carry.

I found using a pocket holster I have to use two hands.
One hand to hold the holster in place the other to pull the pistol.

It may not be the fastest draw, but it's pretty secure from others trying to strip your gun away from an outside/Iwb rig.

You would like to avoid getting into a physical scuffle, but it may just happen without notice,,,,not all confrontations can legally be justified pulling a gun. 
And if they see the pistol rigging they may go for it.

I still carry a pancake holster, I have a nice paddle I use also. Couple iwb holsters.

I've also pancake carried while pocket carrying.

I once had my 1911 cocked n locked in my galco thumb break holster, During a drs appointment,

I can't remember why, but he wanted me to take off my shirt. I told the dr I was carrying a CCW and I would be willing to go put it in the car. But it was perfectly safe.

Dr said no problem, lol . He's known me for a long time.

Next time I went to his office there was a posted SIGN NO firearms allowed in the examination rooms, lol.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I pocket carry all the time but only a Bodyguard. I will owb carry an M&P 9 when I can wear a shirt untucked but usually can’t for work. Overall I prefer to carry a Ruger SR9 but it ends up on the bulky side. I just can’t get used to iwb. Not comfortable. The S&W Bodyguard is DA only with a fairly stiff trigger. Hard to hit it and have an unintentional discharge.

on the Dr visit, illegal to carry into medical facilities here.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

About an hours worth of time...kinda rushed it. 
Looks terrible but functional.
Pulled the pocket inside out.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Pleated athletic shorts, 
Hagger cool18 stretchie comfortable, expandable waist line.
Glock 17


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

If you get production going on those shorts let me know. I could use a couple pair.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I always buy the darker pleated style, black or navy blue from eBay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Haggar-Coo...058191?hash=item46b991e98f:g:S5wAAOSw0q5fixXQ


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I pocket carry most of the time as well, but a G17? Lol...you must have some "Commando" pockets! I looked at your pics, and I guess as long as you have the pants for it, it will work.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

berettatoter said:


> I pocket carry most of the time as well, but a G17? Lol...you must have some "Commando" pockets! I looked at your pics, and I guess as long as you have the pants for it, it will work.


Thank you , lol 
Those are a 36 waist, I'm trying to get down to a 34 ,,it's a battle. Lol.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> Thank you , lol
> Those are a 36 waist, I'm trying to get down to a 34 ,,it's a battle. Lol.


Quit bragging! I haven't seen 34 since high school. And I don't mean years either!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Quit bragging! I haven't seen 34 since high school. And I don't mean years either!


If anyone ever asks, just tell them you're NOT over weight. 
I'm just to short for my weight. Lol
According to those medical charts, if I was three inches taller my weight would be perfect, lol haha


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> Thank you , lol
> Those are a 36 waist, I'm trying to get down to a 34 ,,it's a battle. Lol.


Lol! Don't feel bad! My old Marine Corps uniform pants are a size 32, but I sure as hell can't fit those anymore...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Thank you , lol
> Those are a 36 waist, I'm trying to get down to a 34 ,,it's a battle. Lol.


I've had a 34" waist since I joined the Air Force in '79, My hat band may or may not have expanded.








The wife surprised me with this on Saturday. I am a lucky guy!

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I've had a 34" waist since I joined the Air Force in '79, My hat band may or may not have expanded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, she knows what makes you happy.


----------

